# Jumpsuits



## Prophet

I am looking for recommendations for a jumpsuit. My dept covers the price up to a 100 bucks, the rest I have to come up with. The local shop has one that is quite expensive and a lot of the people I work with don't like it for quality and comfort reasons. It is some random brand. So anyway suggestions? 5.11 any good?


----------



## dixie_flatline

Prophet said:


> I am looking for recommendations for a jumpsuit. My dept covers the price up to a 100 bucks, the rest I have to come up with. The local shop has one that is quite expensive and a lot of the people I work with don't like it for quality and comfort reasons. It is some random brand. So anyway suggestions? 5.11 any good?



$100?  Are there any requirements or standards you have to comply with?

If this is just a uniform or whatever, you could go with ****ies http://www.****ies.com/product/product_listing.jsp?FOLDER::folder_id=2534374302024399

If it is for working on the scene of extrications or something, I suppose it might have more stringent requirements (I wear turnout gear, so I can't comment).

I do like the quality of 5.11 gear.  I would marry my ATAC Shield boots if I still lived in California where that kind of thing is legal


----------



## usafmedic45

Two questions and a corrolary:
1.  Do you _have_ to wear a jumpsuit?  If not, then why would you want to look like an overzealous newbie?
2.  Which jumpsuit does the company want you to have?


----------



## Prophet

As long as it is blue they are happy and they recommend one to us if we work 24s and graves due to ease of dawning and comfort. Pretty much everyone out here wears them so the only thing screaming noob is it won't be faded  We only do simple extrication so no worries there


----------



## usafmedic45

> As long as it is blue they are happy and they recommend one to us if we work 24s and graves due to ease of dawning and comfort



Personally, none of the jumpsuits I have seen (outside of the well made Nomex ones for flight crews, which are likely well outside of your price range) are particularly comfortable.   And to be quite honest, I find that there's not a terribly great amount of difference between the time it takes to get a jumpsuit on the time it takes to pull a pullover sweater (think firefighter's work shirt) and a pair of pants on and the time it takes to don a jumpsuit.  The thing that takes the most time is putting on boots.  

Whenever I see non-flight crews wearing jumpsuits, the impression it leaves it that they are either newbies, whackers or some other form of person trying to grab a piece of the "cool" factor of wearing a flight suit. 

BTW, it's _donning_ not dawning.  Just for future reference.  



> Pretty much everyone out here wears them so the only thing screaming noob is it won't be faded



It's funny because I've spent a fair amount of time around the Fresno area and have seen quite a few EMS providers out and about and never saw anyone with a jumpsuit on.

BTW, faded doesn't make you look like you're experienced.  It makes you look like you're cheap or you're unprofessional. 



> We only do simple extrication so no worries there



If you're within a few feet of even a "simple extrication" beyond opening the door and getting the people out, you need to be in turnout gear not a jumpsuit.


----------



## medicRob

Oh lord, waits for brown... (We will never get him to shut up now)


----------



## Forrest

www.Gibson-Barnes.com has some nice ones. That's who makes ours.
Everyone at Northwest Rescue's issued one. They really do work great for night runs especially since we're full-time with paid-on-call auxiliary to man the second and third out squad. Reflective trim, scissor pockets, and all that good stuff. They're not anymore than $100 either.


----------



## usafmedic45

> They really do work great for night runs especially since we're full-time with paid-on-call auxiliary to man the second and third out squad. Reflective trim



But not enough to meet current highway safety recommendations.  You'd be much better off just getting a neon green reflective vest.


----------



## Forrest

Vest kept in my left leg pocket, and all squads have a vest in each door pouch.


----------



## NomadicMedic

A bunch of guys have jumpsuits where I work, and while I can appreciate the ease of hopping into it at O dark 30, I just can't get past the fact that it's... well ... a jumpsuit. 

They just plain look goofy.

When I was told I can order one, I declined.


----------



## mp5dude

n7lxi said:


> A bunch of guys have jumpsuits where I work, and while I can appreciate the ease of hopping into it at O dark 30, I just can't get past the fact that it's... well ... a jumpsuit.
> 
> They just plain look goofy.
> 
> When I was told I can order one, I declined.



I agree. I equate them [jumpsuits] with a clown suit. Unfortunately it is a requirement of my department that it is mandatory to wear one. A nice department/service shirt and a nice pair of ****ies or EMS pants looks more professional than the "clown suit".


----------



## DrParasite

Jumpsuits were originally used by volunteers (yes, I know a dirty word) who would drop what they were doing when a call came in, they would go pick up the ambulance, and the jump suit could cover whatever they were wearing and everyone would have a uniform look.

If your agency's uniform is a jumpsuit, then wear it, and wear it with pride (yes i still believe in being proud to be in EMS).  it's the agency's uniform, and if they have the appropriate identification and useful pockets, go for it

I wouldn't go out and buy my own though.  Let the agency issue it or buy it for you.


----------



## Akulahawk

I had a 2 piece uniform and a nearly-matching jumpsuit. When I worked 24's, I'd wear the regular (and better looking) 2 piece uniform. Sometime after dark, usually around the time I'd be getting ready to hit the bunk, I'd switch over to the jumpsuit. My boots were zip-up, so donning that uniform and putting the boots on and walking out to the unit would only take me about 1 minute, maybe a little less. Everything else I'd need on a call would already be set up in the unit. 

All my uniforms were acquired through my employer, so they determined what I wore. 

Oh, and yes, I have timed myself donning the 2 piece and jumpsuit. The jumpsuit was always faster to don and was more comfortable while wearing the sleepwear underneath. It also looked less "sharp" unless you'd had it tailored...


----------



## usafmedic45

> Jumpsuits were originally used by volunteers (yes, I know a dirty word) who would drop what they were doing when a call came in, they would go pick up the ambulance, and the jump suit could cover whatever they were wearing and everyone would have a uniform look.



We never did that but then again we with wore turnouts or we had a call schedule for the volunteers and we kept a uniform t-shirt or polo shirt on with either tech pants or dark blue slacks.



> Oh, and yes, I have timed myself donning the 2 piece and jumpsuit. The jumpsuit was always faster to don



Same here.  I found there to be minimal difference in multiple trials.  Then again I wasn't trying to button up a uniform shirt as we always had a pullover sweater, polo or t-shirt to wear at night.  Most of the time is spent getting boots on (which I always did in the ambulance/engine/rescue truck on the way to the call to save time).


----------



## NomadicMedic

It's an issue... how to look professional when you've been woken out of a sound sleep.

My fire department has a strict rule. No bunker pants on medical calls. It's always a class B uniform, even at 2 in the morning. Pants, buttoned up shirt, maybe a quarter zip if it's a cold night. We have issued jumsiuts here, but I've NEVER seen one on a call. (I've worn it once when I was doing a project that would have gotten my uniform filthy...)

My 911 service allows a uniform T shirt and/or a quarter zip after 2000. Or you have the option of going with a jumpsuit, if you purchase it yourself. Some guys do, most don't.

My IFT job allows a quarter zip over a T shirt or Polo shirt after "normal bedtime hours", which many of the staff seem to think starts after lunch. 

I try to wear a presentable, ironed uniform shirt as much as a I can. I'm proud to be a paramedic and I want to make sure that I look like a professional when I walk into someone's home and start providing medical care.


----------



## Akulahawk

usafmedic45 said:


> We never did that but then again we with wore turnouts or we had a call schedule for the volunteers and we kept a uniform t-shirt or polo shirt on with either tech pants or dark blue slacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.  I found there to be minimal difference in multiple trials.  Then again *I wasn't trying to button up a uniform shirt as we always had a pullover sweater, polo or t-shirt to wear at night.*  Most of the time is spent getting boots on (which I always did in the ambulance/engine/rescue truck on the way to the call to save time).


Those places that authorized a pull-over or t-shirt instead of the "standard" uniform, I found the same thing as you. I generally preferred to NOT wear the jumpsuit when possible. However, when I was required to wear an approved uniform (two piece or jumpsuit), I would do the jumpsuit at night just because it was a LOT faster.


----------



## Forrest

Not quite a clown suit, rather a "blueberry suit". I will admit I feel rather ridiculous looking in one.


----------



## canisdoo

I would go to flightsuits.com. They cost around 150.00 for a base model.  well worth it.


----------



## rescue1

I hate jumpsuits. One of my volly stations requires them, and while they look better then jeans and a hunting sweatshirt, they still look fairly ridiculous, especially in comparison to EMS pants and a polo.


----------



## BedpanCommando

Having worn both military flight suits and EMS jump suits I prefer a good pair of EMS pants, boots with zippers, and a company polo shirt.  Looks good and doesn’t ride up.


----------



## fortsmithman

With my service we are provided 
One jumpsuit
One short sleeve t-shirt
One long sleeve t-shirt
One golf shirt
One royal blue jacket with reflective striping and reflective SOL on front and back

We are responsible for purchasing our own safety toe boots, uniform pants, and uniform shirt (the service does provide the uniform patches).


----------



## medicstudent101

fortsmithman said:


> With my service we are provided
> One jumpsuit
> One short sleeve t-shirt
> One long sleeve t-shirt
> One golf shirt
> One royal blue jacket with reflective striping and reflective SOL on front and back
> 
> We are responsible for purchasing our own safety toe boots, uniform pants, and uniform shirt (the service does provide the uniform patches).



Your own uniform pants?
Ouch.


----------



## usafmedic45

medicstudent101 said:


> Your own uniform pants?
> Ouch.



The boots would be more expensive.  The pants aren't that terribly expensive unless you're dumb enough to insist upon ones marketed (and marked up) to gullible EMS providers.  I always just wore dark work pants and no one ever said a thing other than the tools on the department who were like "Where do you keep your pocket mask? Where do you keep your gloves? Where do you keep your shears?" (Answers:  1.  In the truck.  2. In a box  3.  Crammed somewhere you're not going to like if you ask another really stupid question like that)


----------



## jjesusfreak01

I sleep in my standard uniform just fine, sheers, knife, cell, and all on it with no problems. I just leave my side-zip 5-11s by the bed, and i'm bumbling down the hallway (i've walked into the door a few times) within 20 seconds of the alarm.


----------



## foxfire

jjesusfreak01 said:


> I sleep in my standard uniform just fine, sheers, knife, cell, and all on it with no problems. I just leave my side-zip 5-11s by the bed, and i'm bumbling down the hallway (i've walked into the door a few times) within 20 seconds of the alarm.


Yeesh!  You must not move at all when you sleep. I am a active sleeper, and move stuff in my sleep. I would be afraid of opening my knife and accidently stabbing myself while sleeping. h34r:
Speaking from experience.


----------



## SFox3325

When I was a cadet in the Civil Air Patrol, we wore the green USAF Style flightsuit for our O-Flights with the USAF.  I never really liked them.  I'm very happy that are dept uses duty t-shirts, and the standard public safety botton up shirts for are uniforms.  I can see how if you are a POC or and auxiliary it would be a space, and time saver to keep a uniform in your pov.  I just keep a pair of my black emt pants, and a duty shirt in a duffle bag.   Good luck with your hunting, and be safe.


----------



## TransportJockey

This is why I'm glad my old service in TX and the service I currently work for in NM issue shirts that look like button downs but have Zippers on them instead  I sleep in tshirt and work pants, with shirt hanging on the chair in the bunkroom and boots by my bed with my baseball cap on top of them. I'm out the door and in the truck usually by 1.5 minutes (walk out to the truck can be a little way depending what base I'm in)


----------



## socalmedic

i know its an old thread, just wanted to add that I just jot my jumpsuit (provided, not bought) and absolutely love it. so comfy. I definitely recommend it to everyone for night calls. and they just look boss.


----------



## Handsome Robb

socalmedic said:


> i know its an old thread, just wanted to add that I just jot my jumpsuit (provided, not bought) and absolutely love it. so comfy. I definitely recommend it to everyone for night calls. and they just look boss.



They should make them with footsies so you can wear them to bed and not worry about putting them on in the middle of the night


----------



## medicdan

That would be absolutely disgusting... MRSA in bed?


----------



## Handsome Robb

Yea....that was definitely a joke. It seems to me that you have lost your sense of humor, sir.


----------



## socalmedic

NVRob said:


> They should make them with footsies so you can wear them to bed and not worry about putting them on in the middle of the night



But that means I would wear clothes to bed...


----------



## nremtjohn

*Try the 5.11 Jumpsuit*

Try the 5.11 jumpsuit. It looks like a uniform instead of a jumpsuit. Don't know about the quality, but if it is anything like the EMT pants they make, it is a good product. And, it is close to your price range.


----------



## NomadicMedic

It's funny that when this thread started, I was anti jumpsuit. Now I work at a service where our standard duty uniform is a Nomex flight suit. I have 7 of them in my closet. 

They still look a little goofy though.


----------



## Sasha

emt.dan said:


> That would be absolutely disgusting... MRSA in bed?


It makes a good addition to the VRE and KPC
Lighten up its probably already colonized in your nares.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medicdan

Yeah, probably. I'm just a little... anal... about my bed... I have separate work sheets, and still take off my work pants and shirt before getting anywhere near bed while on shift. I know I'm fairly resistant to the colonizations all over my body, but not sure about others at home...


----------

